# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Help, αναγνώριση νεοσσού.....

## Chris098

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα ο ανιψιός μου βρήκε αυτο το πουλάκι, το κοίταξα δεν εχει τραυματισμούς, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι αυτό το πουλάκι για να βρω τι να του δώσω να φάει…..

----------


## δημητρα

δεν μπορω να δω την φωτο

----------


## jk21

τωρα φαινεται 

αν και μπερδευει ο φωτισμος και τα χρωματα στην εικονα ,μαλλον σπουργιτι 

αν ζει να το εχεις καπου πολυ ζεστα 

Ειδοποιησε την ΑΝΙΜΑ http://www.wild-anima.gr/

και πες μου τι απο ολα υπαρχει σπιτι 

συρριγκα  ,αυγα ,κρεμα νεοσσων για καναρινια ή αλλα πουλια ,κιμας ωμος

----------


## Nikos Her

καλησπερα 

*ειναι σπουργιτακι*! τα χρωματα δεν φαινονται καθαρα αλλα το ραμφος του το δειχνει.
υπαρχουν στο εμποριο τροφες για εντομοφαγα πουλια (σπουργιτια, σπινους κτλ), και επειδη ειναι νεοσσος ενδεχεται να προτιμα 
και αυγοτροφη για καναρινακια. τα σπουργιτια ειναι δυσκολα πουλια ακομα και αν προσπαθησεις να το ταισεις 
δυσκολα θα επιζησει.

----------


## Chris098

Καλημέρα,  εχω κρεμα νεοσσών για κοκατιλ εχω και κιμά, την κρέμα που προσπάθησα να δώσω δεν τρώει, του έχω δόση κανα δυο σταγόνες βιταμίνες(combex Vmulti vitamin) και νερό αλλά ολο προσπαθεί να μου φηγοί εξω οπου βλέπει το φως.
ευχάριστο για την ανταπόκριση

----------


## Chris098

πριν λίγο που τάιζα το κοκατιλακι έδωσα και στο σπουργιτακι και έφαγε λιγο από άλλη σύριγγα

----------


## jk21

καταρχην επειδη οι νεοσσοι ειναι δυσκολοι στην αποδοχη επαρκους τροφης ,οπως σου ειπε και ο Νικος ,σου επισημαινω ξανα οτι πρεπει να ερθεις σε επαφη με σχετικη εμπειρη οργανωση στη διαχειριση τους (υπαρχει εκτος της ΑΝΙΜΑ και το ΕΚΠΑΖ  και εχει δικους του ανθρωπους και στη θεσσαλονικη ) και οι προτασεις μου ειναι για να τα καταφερει το πουλακι μεχρι να βρεθει σε πιο εμπειρα χερια 

Αν τρωει κρεμμα ,τοτε συμπληρωματικα θα δινεις πολυ μικρα μπιλακια κιμα ,οσο θελει 

αν δεν τρωει κρεμμα ,τοτε θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις μια ζυμη με φρυγανια ,κιμα σε ισα μερη ,λιγο ελαιολαδο και τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο σε ενα ποσοστο ογκου γυρω στο 5 % και να ταιζεις με μπιλακια απο αυτη τη ζυμη θα καταψυξεις μπιλακια σε ποσοτητα που θα δεις οτι χρειαζεται ανα ημερα ,αν η βοηθεια απο σχετικη οργανωση δεν ειναι αμεση .Θα ξεπαγωνεις και θα την διατηρεις στο ψυγειο μια μερα ,ενω πριν τη δωσεις να μενει κανενα μισαωρο σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου 

αν θες μπορεις αντι φρυγανια να βαζεις κρεμμα νεοσσων ή μιξη τους

----------


## Chris098

Καλημέρα, χτες έστειλα μήνυμα στην ΑΝΙΜΑ προς το παρόν δεν είχα απάντηση,  αλλα παιδιά σήμερα είναι τρίτη μέρα και τα πάει πολύ καλα και τρώει πολύ καλα, και κιμά δίνω και κρεμα λιγο νερακι, προς το παρον όλα καλα..

----------


## Chris098

απο το ΑΝΙΜΑ μου είπαν οτι ειναι μυγοχαφτης, και μου ειπαν πως και με τι να το ταΐζω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια....

----------


## Pidgey

Αν γίνεται πες μας λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα τι σου είπαν για τη φροντίδα του και πώς θα γίνει η απελευθέρωση του.

----------


## Chris098

ναι ευχαρίστως,  να του δίνω μικρές μπουκιτσες βραστο αυγο και κρεμα για γατακια, η απελευθερωση μολις αρχιση να πεταει (εδώ στο δωμάτιο) καλά μπορώ να το αφισω.
Και μια έρευνα που έκανα. *Μυγοχάφτες 

**
*

*Μυγοχάφτες, Μυιοθηρίδες (Muscicapa)*  
Οι μυγοχάφτες είναι καλοκαιρινοί επισκέπτες στην χώρα μας και θα τους δούμε κυρίως από τον Μάρτιο έως τον Οκτώβριο. Αναπαράγονται και φωλιάζουν κυρίως σε πάρκα, κοιμητήρια, οπωρώνες, δάση σε κήπους και άλση, όχι μόνο στα ορεινά της πατρίδας μας και σε κάποια νησιά, αλλά και μέσα σε μεγάλες πόλεις όπως η Αθήνα ή η Θεσσαλονίκη. Γενικά προτιμούν τα ανοίγματα ανάμεσα σε δέντρα ή αναρριχητικούς θάμνους από όπου και κάθονται κορδωτοί, σε όρθια κυρίως στάση, σε εκτεθειμένα σημεία εξορμώντας σε έντομα. Χαρακτηριστικό τους γνώρισμα η ευκινησία με την οποία κινούνται, κουνώντας συνεχώς την ουρά τους και τις φτερούγες τους νευρικά, και αφού πετάξουν με επιδεξιότητα να αρπάξουν στον αέρα την ιπτάμενη λεία τους, επιστρέφουν στο ίδιο κλαδί ή σε μια νέα θέση προκειμένου να εντοπίσουν το επόμενο θύμα τους.
Είναι μοναχικό πουλί που το χειμώνα μεταναστεύει για την Αφρική ή την Νοτιοανατολική Ασία, προκειμένου να επιβιώσει, μιας και η διατροφή του αποτελείται από έντομα όπως μύγες, κουνούπια, πεταλούδες, μέλισσες, αράχνες κτλ. Σπάνια τρώει και ρώγες από ζουμερά φρούτα όπως μούρα και σταφύλια. Σε περιόδους με έλλειψη τροφής καθώς και σε περιόδους με κακοκαιρία, στρέφονται σε σίτιση στο έδαφος ψάχνοντας και για έρποντα έντομα. Θα τους εντοπίσουμε πολύ συχνά τα βράδια κοντά σε αναμμένες λάμπες που προσελκύουν πολλά έντομα.
Η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος για τους μυγοχάφτες αρχίζει τον Μάιο και τελειώνει τον Αύγουστο. Κατασκευάζουν την καλαθωτή φωλιά τους ανάμεσα σε κοιλότητες δέντρων, ή σε χαλάσματα ή ακόμα σε αναρριχόμενους θάμνους. Χρησιμοποιούν χόρτα, βρύα, κλαδάκια, ιστούς αράχνης για την εξωτερική κατασκευή ενώ εσωτερικά την ντύνουν με πούπουλα και τρίχες. Την ίδια φωλιά μπορεί να την επισκευάσει και να την χρησιμοποιήσει ξανά και ξανά. Γεννάει δύο φορές κατά την αναπαραγωγική φάση, Μάιο και Ιούλιο, από 4-6 λεία, γυαλιστερά, λευκά αυγά με κόκκινα στίγματα, τα οποία και επωάζει η θηλυκιά για 12-14 μέρες και αφού ταϊστούν και από τους δύο γονείς, είναι έτοιμα για την πρώτη τους πτήση μετά από 12-15 ημέρες. Είναι πολύ τολμηρά πουλιά στην υπεράσπιση των φωλιών τους από τους φυσικούς τους εχθρούς. Η φύση τα έχει προικίσει με ένα μοναδικό προνόμιο. Είναι από τα σπάνια είδη πουλιών που αναγνωρίζουν και ξεχωρίζουν τα δικά τους αυγά, από τα αυγά των ξενιστών, όπως για παράδειγμα του κούκου.

  Γενικά είναι μικρόσωμο πουλάκι με μέγεθος από 13,5- 15 εκατοστά που πολύ συχνά συγχέεται με το σπουργίτι σε σημείο που μπορεί να ξεγελάσει ακόμα και έναν έμπειρο παρατηρητή. Έχει γκριζοκάστανο χρώμα στην πλάτη και τον μανδύα ενώ έχει υπόλευκο χρώμα στην κοιλιά. Το κεφάλι του είναι σχετικά μεγάλο με μεγάλη κορώνα λόγω των ελαφρά ανασηκωμένων φτερών. Το ράμφος του είναι σκουρόχρωμο αλλά αρκετά μακρύ και δυνατό με μεγάλο άνοιγμα για να συλλέγει έντομα που αποτελούν την κύρια τροφή του. Τα μεγάλα μαύρα μάτια του περιβάλλονται από δυσδιάκριτο ανοιχτόχρωμο δακτύλιο. Τα πόδια του είναι κοντά και μαυριδερά με λεπτοκαμωμένα δάχτυλα, ενώ η ουρά του και τα φτερά του είναι μεγάλα. Τα φύλλα και οι ηλικίες δεν έχουν ουσιαστικές διαφορές μεταξύ τους.

----------


## jk21

εγω για κουκο τον βλεπω ....  το πουλι δε μοιαζει με μυγοχαφτη  και ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο το ραμφος του μυγοχαφτη .Μαλιστα και του κουκου ειναι λιγο πιο μακρυ .Σιγουρα επικοινωνησες με την ΑΝΙΜΑ ; μου φαινεται πολυ χλωμο να εχουν κανει λαθος .Ειδικα αν ειδαν το βιντεο με κοκατιλ νεοσσους σε παρομοιο μεγεθος

----------


## Chris098

Τους έστειλα μαιλ μου απάντησαν και μου είπαν να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά μου έδωσαν και ένα τηλ. αλλα και την φωτογραφία που έβαλες η ουρά ταιριάζει, τι να πω δεν ξερω, πόντος τα πιει καλά.

----------


## Nikos Her

Παιδιά λάθος μου που το πέρασα για σπουργίτι και ήθελα να το επισημάνω

Όντως μοιάζει πάρα πολύ (ειδικα στο ραμφος) αλλά δεν είναι  
παρατηρώντας  τη φωτογραφία και βλέποντας και το βίντεο
διακρίνω

Πιο μεγαλόσωμος νεοσσός και πιο στρουμπουλός,  τα σπουργίτια είναι πιο αδύνατα
Και Διαφορετικό ήχο από το σπουργίτι.
Ειλικρινά σκεφτομαι τι μπορεί να είναι δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει…
Μια εικασια που μπορω να κανω είναι ότι πιθανον να είναι _γιαλιαντρα_…όπως το βλεπω  
λιγο το ραμφος, λιγο τα χρωματα … *με* κάθε επιφυλαξη!

----------


## Chris098

καλημερα 5ηα μερα ναπτυξη νεοσσου

----------


## jk21

με μπερδευει λιγο το  κιτρινο στο ραμφος που επεκτεινεται προς τα πισω (θυμιζει νεοσσο σπουργιτιου εκει )  ,αλλιως πρεπει να ειναι λουγαρο νεοσσος carduelis spinus 

Oυδεμια σχεση με κουκο ή μυγοχαφτη

----------


## Pidgey

Ότι πουλάκι και να είναι το σημαντικότερο είναι να γυρίσει στη φύση, όπου γεννήθηκε και "ανήκει".

----------


## Chris098

καλημέρα στην παρέα, παιδιά τελικά είναι αετομάχος, το πήγα σε ένα κέντρο στην Θεσσαλονίκη (Δράση για την Άγρια Ζωή) και εκεί μου το είπαν. 


http://www.1000birds.com/reports_GRE...ked-Shrike.htm

 θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορείς κα θα σας ενημερώσω….

----------


## jk21

κατα 99,9 % εχουν δικιο 

http://stock-clip.com/video/8817652-...th-day-of-life

----------

